# External Hard Drive not being recognized...



## braindrain70 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a Maxtor OneTouch 4 Mini and was able to successfully back-up my information and create a password (which I still know). Then I had issues with my computer and had to reinstall Leopard operating system, thus wiping out my hard drive. I am trying to get my information from my external hard drive, but my computer won't recognize it. It does not show up in Disk Utility, or on my desktop, but it does show up under being plugged in to the USB port. How can I access my data?


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

do you have another computer available? or plug it in to a different port.

if it doesn't show in disk utility then im 80% sure this is a hardware issue (USB/FireWire port, wire, computer) the other 20% could be drivers or something. have you downloaded the latest updates from apple?

-hold on, in disk utility do you see a drive that says something like "disk1s" if you do that is most likely your drive. have you plugged drive in PC (this includes boot camp) lately? or mac os 10.2 and down (including mac os 9) i have had problems that if i plug my ext HDD in my pc from my mac, sometimes the PC ruins the partition, and the Disk utility sees it as "disk1s"


----------

